# Durable stuffed dog toys?



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

Anyone have any good companies that make durable stuff animals. Mydogtoy Inc. Has some great ones, my dogs LOVE the box stuff toy and only have made puncture wounds nothing more. Just wondering if you guys know anyother stuff dog toys that are durable, escpecially if they are rabbits or squirels!! Been trying to find one!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Nylabones. i only use nylabones.
by 6 months old nismo was going through the "indestructable" kongs in about 20 minutes and a basketball lasts a good hour.
he tends to get obsessed with toys and wont stop til there in a million pieces.
thank god for the good will, i go and get basketballs for 50 cents,


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Kongs and durable nylabones r pretty the only things that really last lol


----------



## Notnice (Oct 20, 2009)

no stuffed toys in the house anymore for me eather, Java is a machine on them and will take them appart in no time at all. now only kongs, I do have a rope but its only to keep her busy in the yard, and raw hide. I think next I may try a Nylabone, but the last time I was looking at them another customer told me not to wast my time cause her pit wont even look at them.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I have one of the Nylabones but she only bites the ends of it, making it so they are tearing apart and I'm afraid she will swallow the little pieces.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

My dog hates durable toys! If I give him one he gets bored with it after 60 seconds and searches my house for something he can tear into pieces instead!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Brands I'm not sure on but look for anything made from doublestitched canvas 
Nylabones are good too, but i'm no longer hip on one's with rubbery centers. Lex chews off lil pieces & makes colorful artistic poo...


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

is there such a thing? i have never seen any plush toy that lasted more than a few hours. i agree with nizmo nylabones all the way. a while back i made a post about a emergency hospital trip i had to make. this was due to me giving my dog a stuffed toy. she ripped it up and at some of the fluff. we went through a few days freaked out because there was a blockage in her xray. thank god it passed. i know for some weird reason they like these stupid fluffy things but for your peace of mind and your dogs safety try to stay away from them. if you do end up giving them stuffed toy you may want to only give it to them when they are being supervised by you...that way if they rip it you can take the fluff before they eat it


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

boogiebot said:


> is there such a thing? i have never seen any plush toy that lasted more than a few hours. i agree with nizmo nylabones all the way. a while back i made a post about a emergency hospital trip i had to make. this was due to me giving my dog a stuffed toy. she ripped it up and at some of the fluff. we went through a few days freaked out because there was a blockage in her xray. thank god it passed. i know for some weird reason they like these stupid fluffy things but for your peace of mind and your dogs safety try to stay away from them. if you do end up giving them stuffed toy you may want to only give it to them when they are being supervised by you...that way if they rip it you can take the fluff before they eat it


http://www.vipproducts.com/retail/files/index.php?cPath=27&osCsid=2f67462238894a05fda1b3b10f9df9a4
This is the best Ive seen. They actually have footage of tigers and bears playing with their toys. My 5 year old pit, as well as my friends plotthounds and my puppies dad (110lb staffordshire) use these toys and so far so good. They rip off maybe a lil piece and puncture the hell out of it. But they are pretty durable. Partly cause some are hard for them to pull at. 
I wish my dogs liked Nylabone or Kong... Man I have tried with the plastic toys and even removed all stuffed toys for a month or so. They just dont touch them! I would love to find some good squirrel or rabbit stuff toys that are tough.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

boogiebot said:


> is there such a thing? i have never seen any plush toy that lasted more than a few hours. i agree with nizmo nylabones all the way. a while back i made a post about a emergency hospital trip i had to make. this was due to me giving my dog a stuffed toy. she ripped it up and at some of the fluff. we went through a few days freaked out because there was a blockage in her xray. thank god it passed. i know for some weird reason they like these stupid fluffy things but for your peace of mind and your dogs safety try to stay away from them. if you do end up giving them stuffed toy you may want to only give it to them when they are being supervised by you...that way if they rip it you can take the fluff before they eat it


:goodpost: yeah, my dog likes squeaky fluffy things but I hafta watch him like a hawk o.o... Luckily he hasn't swallowed the fluff but he loves turning our house into a winter wonderland... Somehow he got a hold of a phone book - that was pleasant to clean... I should've taken photos


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't use nylabones anymore... I bought the heaviest duty one I could find and the other day we were eating in the living room with Chino chewing his bone on the floor and he gagged and coughed, and sure enough, a couple little chunks of nylabone. 

So back to the black Kongs... Rope toys... And oddly enough this dragon we got him (its soft but has kevlar on the inside) has lasted a long time. We had to remove the stuffing from the head though. Otherwise, he's hollow


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

im gonna have to try one of these out. my wife wanted to get our pup another fluffy thing but after the scare i was too hesitant.

edit: i was just looking at the site and those rubber toys they have look really cool like the dynamite sticks.

http://www.vipproducts.com/retail/f...d=893&osCsid=2f67462238894a05fda1b3b10f9df9a4


----------

